# What games are you looking forward to?



## Sparticle (Aug 26, 2009)

What games do you think are going to be epic?

Mine:   1. Supreme commander 2
          2. Borderlands
          3. Achron.
          4. Blazblue


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 26, 2009)

Rage, Fallout 3 GOTY edition, Final Fantasy XIV, whatever other game I can play on my PS3 that's coming out.  :T


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess Mass Effect 2 looks pretty cool. Can't say I'm squeeing over it though. 

Same goes for Assassin's Creed 2. Hopefully both improve on their predecessors. 

Also: Lost Planet 2, Singularity and Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 26, 2009)

there are lots of games im looking forward to right now^^
-final fantasy XIII: im so happy that they release it for the 360! the last FF title i finished was IX for the original playstation...
-gears of war 3: there isnt anything specific yet but it will come and it will be awesome :3
-mass effect 2: playing the first game right now and i love (almost) everything about it! cant wait for the sequel!
-okamiden, simply because i WANT it to be the sequel to okami >:3
-blazblue. looks like a lot of fun but sadly they didnt release it here yet...
-new super mario bros wii looks like a lot of fun
-munster hunter 3
-borderlands because of the 87 bazillion weapons!
-maybe diablo 3, not too sure yet
-brÃ¼tal legend
-bayonetta
-dragon age origins
-darksiders, seems to be some mix between zelda and devil may cry


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> -blazblue. looks like a lot of fun but sadly they didnt release it here yet...



Same


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 26, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Fallout 3 GOTY edition



Is there anything different with the GOTY edition other than a shiny box? 

And on topic, I'm looking forward to Mass Effect 2, Half Life 2: Episode 3, Assassins Creed 2, Modern Warfare 2. Not much I'm looking forward to really...


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 26, 2009)

Forza Motorsport 3, Max Payne 3... My friend up the road is dieing for Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 26, 2009)

Starcraft 2 but i fear i will have to w8 a long long more time than they say
global agenda
mgs: peacewalker
cnc4 only for the story
even if i stopped wow 2 times i think i want to try cata lol


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 26, 2009)

Final Fantasy XIII 
Final Fantasy XIV
Final Fantasy XIII Versus
Ratchet And Clank a Crack In Time 
Metal Gear Solid Peacewalker
Eyepet :3
KH : BBS
COD MW2
Uncharted 2 
Bayonetta
Assassins Creed 2


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 26, 2009)

Forza 3
Dirt 2
Badlands
Need 4 speed shift
Cod mw2
and Mass effect 2


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 26, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Is there anything different with the GOTY edition other than a shiny box?



It comes with the 5 then-XBL exclusive DLC addons.


----------



## Envy (Aug 26, 2009)

PS3 is getting Battle Fantasia (though it's already out on 360) and The Last Guardian. A few others, but I'm most looking forward to those.

Wii is getting that Metroid prime trilogy, Silent Hill, A Boy And His Blob, Muramasa: The Demon Blade, Fragile, and an enhanced version of Cavestory.

PS2 is getting Sakura Wars. It's also getting a Jak and Daxter and a Motorstorm, but I don't care about those.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 26, 2009)

just checked out some badlands gamplay and realize that it has terrible graphics.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 26, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> just checked out some badlands gamplay and realize that it has terrible graphics.



Depends what style you like.
Personally I love cell shade so it suits me fine.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 26, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Depends what style you like.
> Personally I love cell shade so it suits me fine.


 

When i watched the trailer it looked like a badass version of fallout and red faction put together, i like the realistic looking apocalyptic type games


I am alive looks promising


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 26, 2009)

Borderlands

Modern Warfare 2

Left 4 Dead 2

Section 8

and Transformers revenge of the furry.


----------



## Taernost (Aug 26, 2009)

Seriously looking forward to Metroid: Other M and Muramasa myself. Okamiden I'll almost certainly be pre-ordering if it really does turn out to be an Okami sequel, I'm too big a fan of the Ace Attorney series to _not_ be excited over the upcoming Edgeworth title, and yeah, anyone who played the first Mass Effect is likely going to be jumping at the chance to play Mass Effect 2 (here's just hoping it lives up to its title). Other than that, I'm sure there's a whole host of other exciting games about to come out (Assassin's Creed 2, Bioshock 2, Mario Galaxy 2; noticing a trend of sequels here...), but it's hard to list _every _title that's likely to be worth checking out.


----------



## Hir (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm somewhat looking forward to Fable 3 next year. I LOVED the first Fable and I'm one of the most highly regarded modders for the game. Yay me. Fable 2, not so much. Something was missing. But the whole "You are god" thing in Fable 3 makes me think it's going to be like a medieval Sim City, which I don't like in the least.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2009)

The next installment of Incursion.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 26, 2009)

Wii freaking sports resort. I know its already out but I can't buy it till Friday. After that I'm really looking forward too Alan Wake, Heavy Rain, Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XIV, Metal Gear Solid 4 (cause I haven't played it since getting it at christmas), finishing FF8, FF9, Rune Factory Frontier, GAH! The list just keeps going.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Aug 26, 2009)

As of now, I am quite looking forward to the next expansion for World of Warcraft called Cataclysm, and Diablo III, because I have had many fond memories of Diablo II since I first got it.

Other games I am looking forward to are the Pokemon remakes, Heart Gold and Soul Silver, as those games were quite fun when they first came out for the Game Boy Color back in 2000, and last but not least Metroid : Other M.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 26, 2009)

God of war 3, uncharted 2, last guardian, metroid other m, dantes inferno, castlevania, starcraft 2, diablo 3.

And lastly, star wars: the old republic


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm keeping an eye out for Diablo III and PokÃ©mon HeartGold/SoulSilver, and while this is more of a rerelease than an actual new game, Perfect Dark on XBLA.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 27, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier (maybe)
Assassin's Creed: Bloodlines
Motorstorm: Artic Edge.
And that's pretty much it.


----------



## Silverstreak (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't believe no one's mentioned The Last Guardian yet. Shame on you all!

1. The Last Guardian

2. Borderlands

3. Infinity: The Quest for Earth

4. ????

5. Profit!


----------



## Ares (Aug 27, 2009)

Modern warfare 2
Assasins creed 2
bio shock 2
elder scrolls 5
left 4 dead 2


----------



## Ares (Aug 27, 2009)

oh, and fable 3
(lota sequals lol)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2009)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All Stars
Pokemon heart gold
Dragon Quest IX
Dragon Quest VI DS


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 27, 2009)

Metal Gear Raiden (Or whatever the fuck it's called) and the new Castlevania game that Kojima's making.


----------



## Torinir (Aug 27, 2009)

Section 8
CoD:MW2
TES5


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

Are we doing these in order, hmm...

1. Duke Nukem Forever????? (If you don't know of it then go away till its done)
2. Dragon age origins (need to upgrade pc!)
3. Mass effect 2
4. Assassins creed 2
5. Gears of war 3
6. Saints row 3
7. Bioshock 2
8. Kane and lynch 2
9. Dwarf fortress (its still in alpha [technically])
10. Star wars: The Old Republic
11. Star Wars: Battlefront III


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

TEAM FORTRESS 3


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 27, 2009)

Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy VII remake (I hear rumors)
The Elder Scrolls V: The Shadow Realm
Fable 3
Resident Evil 6
Silent Hill 6 (It could happen)
Doom 4 (I heard)


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 27, 2009)

An official Mother 3 translation.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 27, 2009)

Definitely Halo 3: ODST.


----------



## lionalliance (Aug 27, 2009)

1. Uncharted 2: love the first, and the second looks amazing!
2. God of War 3: Love the series, never let me down :3
2. MGS Peace Walker: love portable ops, getting this for sure
3. Final Fantasy XIII: I'm a Final Fantasy fan, will get this :3
4. Final Fantasy Versus XIII: I'm very interested in the theme of this one, is very different from other FF, plus love the main character, kick ass!
5. Batman Arkaham Asylum: Fucking love Batman, plus you can play as the joker only on PS3 
6. Silent Hill Shattered Memories: getting the psp version, love the series.
7. Castlevania Lords of Shadow: Like the new direction they're going with the franchise 
8. Heavy Rain: very interested in the game, like the character animation and stuff
9. Modern Warfare 2: Hey, love the first, getting this one for sure <3
10. Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep: Love the franchise :3!

That's pretty much it 
There's more but I forgot ^ ^;


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 28, 2009)

I am really looking forward to the new MMORPG: Star Wars the Old Republic! ( I know, *groan* "not another one of those!")


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 28, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> TEAM FORTRESS 3




That one's gonna be a full-blown MMO.


----------



## roflcopter (Aug 28, 2009)

Diablo 3? anyone? Maybe im just crazy


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 28, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Final Fantasy VII remake (I hear rumors)
> The Elder Scrolls V: The Shadow Realm
> Doom 4 (I heard)



The Final Fantasy VII remake will happen and it will be a time when I loose all my respect for Square

The Shadow Realm was the rumored title based off certain things the devs said. It's not confirmed and I actually believe it was disputed by someone. 

Doom 4 is confirmed by John Carmack


----------



## Bambi (Aug 28, 2009)

Mass Effect 2
The KOTOR MMO
Rage
BF:BC2


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 28, 2009)

Slade said:


> Minesweeper: The NEXT REVOLUTION.



Is there really any point to that? This isn't Encyclopedia Dramatica, there isn't a need to post trollish images up


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 28, 2009)

Silverstreak said:


> I can't believe no one's mentioned The Last Guardian yet. Shame on you all!


I did above you! most epic looking game ever


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 28, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2
Assassin's Creed 2
GTA IV episodics packs if they will be released for PC at all


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 28, 2009)

SpetsnazFox said:


> GTA IV episodics packs if they will be released for PC at all



It's very likely they will. As Microsoft paid for both packs it is likely they would port them to the PC


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to:
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2
Dead Space: Extraction
Halo: ODST
Silent Hill

Games I am literally frothing at the mouth to play:
Bioshock 2
Dead Rising 2
Mass Effect 2


----------



## Holsety (Aug 28, 2009)

Mass Effect 2
Golden Sun 3 (whatever its going to be called)
Left 4 Dead 2


That's about all I can immediately think of.


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

Holesety, wtf? You can't just leave for 3 weeks and then come back whenever you feel like it! lol


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2009)

Slade said:


> Minesweeper: The NEXT REVOLUTION.


What the fuck dude


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 28, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 is definitely at the top of my list. I <3 that series.


----------



## MattyK (Aug 28, 2009)

roflcopter said:


> Diablo 3? anyone? Maybe im just crazy


 
You're not alone brother.

God I love how that game is turning out, but I was soo fooled by the April Fools class; The Librarian.
Heck, hopefully me and Dad will grab twocopies so we can play it together! Funfunfun.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 28, 2009)

Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver
Zelda Wii
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Golden Sun DS

Can't wait for all of them. :3

Edit: Oh, and Tales of Graces too.


----------



## MattyK (Aug 28, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver
> Zelda Wii
> Super Mario Galaxy 2
> Golden Sun DS
> ...


 
That's a pretty un-generic lineup for the Generic Red Fox. O..o
Wait... _POKEMANS?_ Christ, what's the plot this time? >..>;


----------



## TDK (Aug 28, 2009)

Forza 3, GTA IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony (Will be funny), NBA Live '10, NHL 2k10, and thats about it.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 28, 2009)

MattyK said:


> That's a pretty un-generic lineup for the Generic Red Fox. O..o
> Wait... _POKEMANS?_ Christ, what's the plot this time? >..>;


It's a remake of Gold and Silver


----------



## Taernost (Sep 3, 2009)

MattyK said:


> You're not alone brother.
> 
> God I love how that game is turning out, but I was soo fooled by the April Fools class; The Librarian.
> Heck, hopefully me and Dad will grab twocopies so we can play it together! Funfunfun.



The fact he had both "Stay a while" and "Listen" as conversation options makes me _really_ hope they end up putting him somewhere in the game as an easter egg or as dummied out data that someone could enable or something like that. The idea of playing as a wanna-be Cain is awesome in some strange corner of my mind.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 4, 2009)

Infinity: the Quest for Earth

Nothing else because pretty much these days, most game developers doesn't give a crap to PC anymore


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 4, 2009)

I just played the Demo for Lost Planet 2.

It looks like it might be really good. (in my opinion)


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Halo odst


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2009)

MattyK said:


> That's a pretty un-generic lineup for the Generic Red Fox. O..o
> Wait... _POKEMANS?_ Christ, what's the plot this time? >..>;


You know what?

Fuck you.


Perverted Impact said:


> Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All Stars
> Pokemon heart gold
> Dragon Quest IX
> Dragon Quest VI DS
> Persona 1 Psp


Fixed.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

call of duty modern warfare 2.


----------



## Purnip (Sep 4, 2009)

Waitin' 4 Pokeman hrt gld sl slvr. :3

As for anything else...neh.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2009)

The inevitable rerelease of Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 4, 2009)

_Okamiden_, _Halo 3: ODST_, _Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles_, _Final Fantasy XIII_, _The Beatles: Rock Band_.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

Blood 3.
Yes, a sequel to Blood 2: The Chosen. Even if Monolith doesn't think about it.


----------



## buttjuice joe (Sep 4, 2009)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, Red Faction Guerilla


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2009)

Diablo III, Sims II Complete Pack, Pokemon HeartGold/SilverSoul


----------



## Barak (Sep 4, 2009)

Alien Vs Predator !!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2009)

Barak said:


> Alien Vs Predator !!!



Thats a NES game...


----------



## Barak (Sep 4, 2009)

The New that is Coming out >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh? Didnt kno a new one was comin, damn remakes xD


----------



## buttjuice joe (Sep 4, 2009)

that could be awesome or terrible


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 4, 2009)

Silverstreak said:


> I can't believe no one's mentioned The Last Guardian yet. Shame on you all!



I actually found that the trailer confused me on what the hell the game was about anyway. And what I can conclude from the trailer is that the gameplay looks as boring as hell. That's just me.


----------



## RobbFoxX (Sep 4, 2009)

FFXIII and hopefully a Nazi Zombie mode for the Wii


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 4, 2009)

MAG.  Any PS3 owner should agree with me on this.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh? Didnt kno a new one was comin, damn remakes xD



You must be joking? Aliens Vs Predator is not only an NES game. There are dozens of AVP games that are out. Not to mention the more renowned ones being the first person shooters (such as the Jaguar one, the first on the PC and Aliens Versus Predator 2). In this case the new Aliens Vs Predator is a sequel to the second (In some way). And is featuring similar gameplay. Pretty much being able to play as either a Zenomorph (Alien), Predator or Marine. The Alien campaign revolving around more about speedily killing enemies, the Predator more around stealth and separating enemies from each other and the Marine being straight horror, ala the original Jaguar Marine campaign.

Here's the trailer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC8RM1udgiY



JMAA said:


> Blood 3.
> Yes, a sequel to Blood 2: The Chosen. Even if Monolith doesn't think about it.



I enjoyed the original Blood but goddamnit I would rather that Take Two buy Duke Nukem Forever from 3D Realms and just finish it's post production for them. As Duke Nukem 3D deserves a sequel and judging by the recent footage released for it, that sequel was Duke Nukem forever.


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bayonetta!
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
Okamiden
Left 4 Dead 2
Demon Soul
Resonance of Fate!
Guild Wars 2


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Uchofan45 said:


> Bayonetta!
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep
> Okamiden
> Left 4 Dead 2
> ...



Shame fact, I never played a single Kingdom Hearts game


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Shame fact, I never played a single Kingdom Hearts game


Eh, I thought Kingdom Hearts was a fun game, even it's sequel. I mostly played it for the storyline, but the game play was easy to get used to. A lot of the times in it's sequel it made game play way too easy; however, the first one was a bit more of a challenge then the second one.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 5, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> MAG.  Any PS3 owner should agree with me on this.



meh


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Shame fact, I never played a single Kingdom Hearts game



Once the novelty of playing side-by-side with Disney (and predominantly Final Fantasy VII) characters wears off, it's your standard, run-of-the-mill, Action RPG. Sadly, though, the lackluster gameplay is addicting enough to make you buy its oodles and oodles of sequel and spin-off titles for more.  And for that reason, I'm awaiting the gratuitous nonsense that's going to be Birth by Sleep, Coded, and "The Easily Simplified Fraction."

tl;dr - It's an addicting mess.


----------



## Empa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to playing Scribblenauts, and Pokemon Rumble [or Pokemon Melee or whatever it's called.] 
Probably other stuff too, but I can't get my mind off these atm


----------



## JMAA (Sep 7, 2009)

Take in mind: I don't look for something Blizzard related anymore. They just ensicken me with all the screwage they're doing with WoW: Cataclysm.

So, still, Blood 3. And maybe a Guitar Hero kind of thing about Metalocalypse for PC.


----------



## Bone-head (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm probably looking most forward to Halo 3: ODST along with Space Marine and the Warhammer 40K MMORPG.


----------



## Fenra (Sep 8, 2009)

In no particular order,

Borderlands
Mass Effect 2
Assasins Creed 2
Left 4 Dead 2
WoW: Cataclysm
Ghostbusters (yes I know its been out for a while but it's not out on 360 in the UK yet, curse you sony!)
Bioshock 2
C&C 4
Final Fantasy XIII
Fable 3 (but only if I can have my dog again!)
Prey 2 (if its still in development, though last I heard it had been cancelled *shrugs*)
Dead Rising 2

Thats all I can think of for now... and wow, barring ghostbusters and borderlands... those are all sequels... damn it really is the sequel generation in video games


----------



## Lasair (Sep 9, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> MAG.  Any PS3 owner should agree with me on this.



I can have the beta.
I already subsrcibe to Quore, so ill be playing it come sep 17th. So will see how it is in the flesh.
If it plays as well as it looks, and theres not much lag, it will be a must buy.
But no MW2 beater thats for sure. (pre-ordered today ^_^)

Also looking forward to Op Flashpoint 2, God of War 3, Granturismo 5, Teken 6, FF-XIII, Dead Rising 2 and Brutal-Legend if they get around to releasing it.
Also when i get my XB360, ill be waiting for Halo3 ODST, Forza 3 and L4D2


----------



## phrisco (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Golden Sun DS, but it isn't coming out until Spring 2010..


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 9, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Take in mind: I don't look for something Blizzard related anymore. They just ensicken me with all the screwage they're doing with WoW: Cataclysm.
> 
> So, still, Blood 3. And maybe a Guitar Hero kind of thing about Metalocalypse for PC.



Your not excited for Star Craft 2? Its going to have a much more improved 3D engine and a map maker.

Why would you want a guitar hero game for the PC? Guitar Hero 3 sucked cock on the PC greatly. Metalocalypse is not a popular enough band on the radar for Harmonix or Neversoft. It's popular among fat pimply faced geeks or skinny near anorexic nerds but not among the majority of gamers


----------



## Fallenfeather (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to Dragon Age: Origins
Looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## Kuraggo (Sep 10, 2009)

Forza Motorsport 3
Forza Motorsport 3
Forza Motorsport 3
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Left 4 Dead 2
Mass Effect 2
Modern Warfare 2
Perfect Dark Arcade
Splinter Cell: Conviction
Rage
Doom 4
Half Life 2 Episode 3 
Half Life 3
Counter Strike 2
Portal 2 

And i'm curious about H3: ODST and NFS: Shift


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 10, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> I can have the beta.
> I already subsrcibe to Quore, so ill be playing it come sep 17th. So will see how it is in the flesh.




Please tell me how it is.  :C


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 10, 2009)

I look forward to only having three games:

1. Super Mario RPG (Probably get it on emulator toady)
2. Soulsilver Pokemon Version (Probably going pot be the last Pokemon game Ill get)
3. Okamidan: Chiitsuke Something  (I wanna see if they can perform a miracle of making a great sequel, not likely)


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> 2. Soulsilver Pokemon Version (Probably going pot be the last Pokemon game Ill get)



Isn't that what people said about Emerald and Fire Red/Leaf Green?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Brutal Legend and God of War III


----------



## Tabr (Sep 10, 2009)

Star Trek Online, huzzah


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 11, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Isn't that what people said about Emerald and Fire Red/Leaf Green?


 
Yes, but.... but............ ... You have me there.  I need to stop buying stupid crap.  But only after I get the miracle that is known as a Johto Remake.  Theres no possible way they could make something good after Diamond and Pearl, so I suppose this remake is the last in line that Ill get.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 11, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Yes, but.... but............ ... You have me there.  I need to stop buying stupid crap.  But only after I get the miracle that is known as a Johto Remake.  Theres no possible way they could make something good after Diamond and Pearl, so I suppose this remake is the last in line that Ill get.



Lol I bet Gamefreak knows that. Next they are going to make a game that puts you in all the regions plus another one.

I think Gamefreak has their plans squared. They know exactly how to capture all their fans


----------



## JMAA (Sep 11, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Your not excited for Star Craft 2? Its going to have a much more improved 3D engine and a map maker.
> 
> Why would you want a guitar hero game for the PC? Guitar Hero 3 sucked cock on the PC greatly. Metalocalypse is not a popular enough band on the radar for Harmonix or Neversoft. It's popular among fat pimply faced geeks or skinny near anorexic nerds but not among the majority of gamers



I don't know, I'm still waiting for Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3, but the fact that WoW pisses me off (apart from Cataclysm my brother got his account stolen and Blizz was like "meh, give us the documentation, the last prepaid card, and blah blah blah...") makes me not want anything from Blizz.
I would like to see L4D2 anyways.


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Diablo 3
CoD Modern Warfare 2
Mechwarrior 5 (may not be the correct designation)
The Old Republic
God of War 3

Doom 4? another one?


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont game a whole lot anymore.. but.. I'm very much anticipating starcraft2 and diablo3. 

RE6 would be nice too. Dont know if thtas even coming tho, or what platform etc.. I dont really keep up anymore.

All I know is Blizzard pushed back diablo 2 so much that I've given up on holding my breath for any anticipated releases.


----------

